# Collapsed Trachea, adivce please



## alfie's mum (May 28, 2012)

Hello

A few months back my little Alfie was feeling a bit poorly. Nothing serious just not him self and I had noticed that on a few occasion he would have a cough when over excited or drinking. Only the odd occasion. He had been for his normal trekk round the woods and was quite happy but thought I would take him to the vets just to check.

The vet felt his throat and he did cough once but also had a sore tummy and a high temp. He is a tough one though and the vet was surprised he hadn't put himself to bed rather than bound round the woods. Anyway, she decided to book him in for a tummy x ray just to make sure.

When I collected him, they said that his tummy was fine and that whilst looking at the xray they could also see his trachea and that it was partially collapsed.

(Sorry this is going on a bit)

They went on to say that he needs to lose weight (which he does, see next post) but also that his exercise should be limited and that he had to take a course of steriods (which he did, made him eat like mad). All very negative.

Although I agree that he has got a collapsed trachea (can see it in xray, its quite a long collapse). I don't think he has shown any signs of having it. At the time we went to the vets he was unwell with a temp and antibiotics took care of that and the next vet appointment he was all back to normal and tummy was fine.

He shows no signs of any difficulty breathing when walking, often for over an hour a day, running round fields etc. He seems fine and I don't want to be restricting his life if there seems no reason to.

They think he has had it from birth and I think it was found by accident. So do I carry on as normal but keep and eye on him. Also, what do I need to watch for in later life. He is only 4 so maybe has not symptoms yet??

Thank you so much for any advice.

Carolyn & Alfie


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, I wish I knew more. But I have always been in the school if if it's not bothering them, then let them play. Lose the weight, that is always a good thing, but let him decide on how much running around he can do. Sounds like it may be a partial callaspe, but stable, so it may not get worse. This is my own opinion, you should get all the info and make your own mind up.

And as to the diet, I am a firm believer in the green bean diet. My parents have a chiweenie that was grossly overweight. I finally convinced my dad she needed to lose some weight. She gets 15 kibbles of a very high quality dog foor, Nature's Recipe, and 1/2 cup green beans and a tsp of canned to make it taste good twice a day. She's been on it 3 months and has lost 5 pounds. She still has about 4 more to go, but it's slow, but steady, so all's good. She's on the bigger size, her normal weight should be about 12 pounds and she was at 22 pounds. If yours is smaller, adjust the amounts a litlle until you see weight loss. The green beans help her to feel full and she loves them. Best of luck.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I had two Pomeranian's with Collapsed Trachea, keep them cool never get hot, when in attact give ice or ice water. Have on hand cough medicine and give just little bit about 1/4 t. But ask vet how much all depends on size. You can also give benadryl. You can blow in the face it helps. If they get bad while playing stop. I heart Breaking I know. Now my Little Amberleah has it too but when she get excited or playing. Hope this helps.. Best Luck to you and


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had one chi with this condition. She died at 9.5yrs of heart failure. It also was found on a chest X-ray. Nothing to do if it is stable. Let her do what she wants, except maybe in 90 degree heat. Good luck with her. Sue


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

It goes without saying, and I presume you already know this, to walk them with a harness as opposed to a collar?

I find firm but gentle stroking under the chin and downwards stops the coughing/reverse sneezing straight away.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> It goes without saying, and I presume you already know this, to walk them with a harness as opposed to a collar?
> 
> I find firm but gentle stroking under the chin and downwards stops the coughing/reverse sneezing straight away.


That's what I do with Cricket. Also stop play when she starts the backward sneeze. Poor thing. I know its scary when you find out.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

I had a pomeranian with the same thing. He made it pretty well for quite a while. He finally had to be put on theophyline to try and help more air flow. He also became prone to infection due to the secretions getting trapped in airway and had to do antibiotics and steroids occasionally. When first diagnosed not much changed. I always used a harness and let him do what he felt like he could. He made it to almost 11 before it all got to him. There is a surgery, but I was told it is very risky and not always successful. They won 't usually do it on dogs over 6 at all. My dog had a distinct "honk" sound, which is very different from the reverse sneeze sound. It is a scary diagnosis. I am a nurse, so I kept him doing pretty well for a long time. Good luck with your
baby!


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Oh, and we used antihistamines also...


----------



## alfie's mum (May 28, 2012)

Apologies for the late reply.
Thank you for the posts. I think he isn't showing symptoms yet but I guess he will do at some point. At least with the advice I know what to look out for.

I walk him with the harness and alot of the time he is off lead when we go for our walks.


----------

